# What Does Outbackers Mean To You



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

In discovering our beloved site might be shut down..........I began searching for information this site and the internet for the information into what/why it might be happening..........i found some info out .........i found posts where others had left and then came back............I received messages from some people who left and came back...............

Long Story Short...........it made me think about what this site means to ME.

I found this thread http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=13279&hl= and restarted it.........Some of the people on that may have different feelings now then they did then......I would love to hear about them.

1. But most importantly i would like to start a thread for how you felt over the weekend or when you heard it might be shut down........
2. How you feel now that its back.


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

clarkely said:


> 2. How you feel now that its back.


Back? It never left.....I think this past weekend was all a part of a well thought-out conspiracy theory!







JK


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I'll get it Started

It is a Community like no other on the internet.

1. I was in disbelief in what i was reading...i had not been online for 24 hours and i could not believe my eyes. I spent Hours reading and reading...then hours searching out information to better inform myself as to what was going on. Dismay, shock , disbelief would begin to describe.......... Like I lost a friend (or Many friends)

2. Relieved, eager for a new begining, happy to see the support i had read and witnesed...happy









I could go on further on both 1 & 2 but my fingers would probably cramp up.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Scottyfish said:


> 2. How you feel now that its back.


Back? It never left.....I think this past weekend was all a part of a well thought-out conspiracy theory!







JK
[/quote]

Could have been one of the thoughts..........but this isn't LOST is it???


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I was upset. I've been around for quite some time. Look at my member number.

I wasn't angry that I'd lose contact with my Outbacker buddies--I had plans to contact them all and get their email addresses and phone numbers before it shut down--but I was concerned that I would miss out on reading pages and pages of interesting stuff about camping, trailers, mods, places to go, things to do, etc.......... I would really miss this site if it wasn't there.

I've made some good friends here; some I've met in person, others I've just interacted with here on the forum. They are as good a person as you'd ever want to meet. And I expect to meet even more....now that Outbackers is back up.

Thanks to all of you who had a part in that.

Mark


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I have only met two fellow members of this site in person, one scheduled meeting and the other out camping.
If I would have never found this site, I would just be another guy with a trailer.
I am an Outbacker becuase I found this site. 
I have learned so much about my TT and what mods to be done to make our TT "ours".
I still have visions of attending my first outbacker gathering. 
I would thoroughly enjoy keeping in touch with at least the PNW outbackers.

Safe Travels and Happy Camping
Jason


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

mswalt said:


> I was upset. I've been around for quite some time. Look at my member number.
> 
> I wasn't angry that I'd lose contact with my Outbacker buddies--I had plans to contact them all and get their email addresses and phone numbers before it shut down--but I was concerned that I would miss out on reading pages and pages of interesting stuff about camping, trailers, mods, places to go, things to do, etc.......... I would really miss this site if it wasn't there.
> 
> ...


I was upset that I wouldn't have the time to meet all the great people that Mark is talking about.

And, the valuable information and great advice.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

In best Yoda voice...Gone, not gone, alive and well it is. Yes, he,he!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> In best Yoda voice...Gone, not gone, alive and well it is. Yes, he,he!


ROFL


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

During our Northeast Rally, I had just set up when Jim (doft) broke the news to me (us). We had read that Wolfie wasn't able to come due to some mouse shenanigans, while driving to the campground. We spent the next two days, more or less in the dark... not knowing what had happened. We made several contingency plans, maintaining e-mails...G-mail...Blog spots. But the one that seemed to work best (at least on paper), was facebook for Outbackers. But in reality, it wouldn't be the same. Change is not easy to deal with.
So a day later, the clouds have separated, and the sun is shining bright. I'm happy that we can continue to maintain the friendships that have been cultivated, and look forward to unknown "new friends". If it were not for Outbackers, I can- without hesitation, say that we would never have met...

Judy and Kathy...Wolfwood
Eric and Tina...Egregg
Steve and Lisa...dmbcfd (our first freinds of Outbackers)
John and Bobbie Jo... Johnp2000
Don and family...HootBob
Tim and Claire...Hatcityhosehauler
Coleen and Bob...Katiesda
Darryl and Martha...Damar92
Stacey and Ember...Ember
Brian and Sue...Kampinwitkids
Jim and Amy...Doft
Anne and Rick...Anne72 (+flatred!)
Steve and Holly...Dawgs
Mario and family...Sengo
Dan and family...2Elkhounds
And the rest, that we just met but were overwhelmed by the news, so my mind (memory) fails me...
CA-NY outbackers
Kibitzer
Bakerman
And the rest, I'm sorry but my memory is shot. But the good news is, We'll have MORE chances to meet in the future!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> During our Northeast Rally, I had just set up when Jim (doft) broke the news to me (us). We had read that Wolfie wasn't able to come due to some mouse shenanigans, while driving to the campground. We spent the next two days, more or less in the dark... not knowing what had happened. We made several contingency plans, maintaining e-mails...G-mail...Blog spots. But the one that seemed to work best (at least on paper), was facebook for Outbackers. But in reality, it wouldn't be the same. Change is not easy to deal with.
> So a day later, the clouds have separated, and the sun is shining bright. I'm happy that we can continue to maintain the friendships that have been cultivated, and look forward to unknown "new friends". If it were not for Outbackers, I can- without hesitation, say that we would never have met...
> 
> Judy and Kathy...Wolfwood
> ...


So glad you remembered us!! Nothing wrong with your memory in my book!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I was sick in bed all day Friday, and when I woke up Saturday morning, and read Outbackers.com I thought I was gonna cry!! We have been lucky to meet a number of Outbackers, but still had so many more to meet. I followed the thread closely over the weekend, and this morning when I read it I was so pleased to know I had time to meet more members of you/us!! So who's coming to a campground near me soon???


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Couldn't imagine life without Outbackers even though we have been SOB's for some time. Couldn't imagine life without gatherings and meals and chit chat. Grateful for all the friends we have made. Grateful that it won't be ending. Dean & Jodi


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

ember said:


> During our Northeast Rally, I had just set up when Jim (doft) broke the news to me (us). We had read that Wolfie wasn't able to come due to some mouse shenanigans, while driving to the campground. We spent the next two days, more or less in the dark... not knowing what had happened. We made several contingency plans, maintaining e-mails...G-mail...Blog spots. But the one that seemed to work best (at least on paper), was facebook for Outbackers. But in reality, it wouldn't be the same. Change is not easy to deal with.
> So a day later, the clouds have separated, and the sun is shining bright. I'm happy that we can continue to maintain the friendships that have been cultivated, and look forward to unknown "new friends". If it were not for Outbackers, I can- without hesitation, say that we would never have met...
> 
> Judy and Kathy...Wolfwood
> ...


So glad you remembered us!! Nothing wrong with your memory in my book!!








[/quote]
Well even if you don't remember meeting us at wolfwood's, we still remember you and were pleased to meet egregg a couple of times. We look forward to seeing you(pl) at another rally sometime, and are pleased to be able to continue meeting new people on outbackers. Life just hasn't been the same since we found this place, and I really don't want to go back to the way it was! LONG LIVE OUTBACKERS!

Dave


----------



## louvel1 (Jun 9, 2006)

I've been around for sometime but honestly I read way more then I write. But this site has been a great help for me ever since I bought my Roo brand new 3 years ago. I never met any members personally or went to any rallies but earlier this year I told my wife that if a rally came up in our area this year (So Cal) that we should absolutely attend and then I read PX Dougs post on Sunday. I read all 14 pages and once again did not write but I was majorly bummed out. Then I read the post that Outbackers was staying and although I hadn't written anything I did haul it over to the contribution section and signed up to the KC. Now all is good!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I was going throught eh stages of loss. You know the disbeleif, the anger, the...... Well, luckily it all worked out because it would have been a long time to get to acceptance.....


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

Love this site and have learned soo much in just a couple of months. We just bought our first Outback (been pop-up campping for 4 years)







I posted a thread about towing mirrors and which ones would be best to buy and had 2 people offer me theirs, as they werent using them anymore. Where alse can you join a site and not know these people and they are willing to give you their things.... Thumbs up for such a great group of people. So grateful this site is moving forward.. Thank you, Kelle


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Dreamtimers said:


> During our Northeast Rally, I had just set up when Jim (doft) broke the news to me (us). We had read that Wolfie wasn't able to come due to some mouse shenanigans, while driving to the campground. We spent the next two days, more or less in the dark... not knowing what had happened. We made several contingency plans, maintaining e-mails...G-mail...Blog spots. But the one that seemed to work best (at least on paper), was facebook for Outbackers. But in reality, it wouldn't be the same. Change is not easy to deal with.
> So a day later, the clouds have separated, and the sun is shining bright. I'm happy that we can continue to maintain the friendships that have been cultivated, and look forward to unknown "new friends". If it were not for Outbackers, I can- without hesitation, say that we would never have met...
> 
> Judy and Kathy...Wolfwood
> ...


So glad you remembered us!! Nothing wrong with your memory in my book!!








[/quote]
Well even if you don't remember meeting us at wolfwood's, we still remember you and were pleased to meet egregg a couple of times. We look forward to seeing you(pl) at another rally sometime, and are pleased to be able to continue meeting new people on outbackers. Life just hasn't been the same since we found this place, and I really don't want to go back to the way it was! LONG LIVE OUTBACKERS!

Dave
[/quote]

Dang... I knew I'd forget someone(s)...

Dave and Family...Dreamtimers
Paul and Jen...Yrmyl
Kurt and Renee...KurtR

The memories are coming back!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Dreamtimers said:


> During our Northeast Rally, I had just set up when Jim (doft) broke the news to me (us). We had read that Wolfie wasn't able to come due to some mouse shenanigans, while driving to the campground. We spent the next two days, more or less in the dark... not knowing what had happened. We made several contingency plans, maintaining e-mails...G-mail...Blog spots. But the one that seemed to work best (at least on paper), was facebook for Outbackers. But in reality, it wouldn't be the same. Change is not easy to deal with.
> So a day later, the clouds have separated, and the sun is shining bright. I'm happy that we can continue to maintain the friendships that have been cultivated, and look forward to unknown "new friends". If it were not for Outbackers, I can- without hesitation, say that we would never have met...
> 
> Judy and Kathy...Wolfwood
> ...


So glad you remembered us!! Nothing wrong with your memory in my book!!








[/quote]
Well even if you don't remember meeting us at wolfwood's, we still remember you and were pleased to meet egregg a couple of times. We look forward to seeing you(pl) at another rally sometime, and are pleased to be able to continue meeting new people on outbackers. Life just hasn't been the same since we found this place, and I really don't want to go back to the way it was! LONG LIVE OUTBACKERS!

Dave
[/quote]

Heya there Dave!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> During our Northeast Rally, I had just set up when Jim (doft) broke the news to me (us). We had read that Wolfie wasn't able to come due to some mouse shenanigans, while driving to the campground. We spent the next two days, more or less in the dark... not knowing what had happened. We made several contingency plans, maintaining e-mails...G-mail...Blog spots. But the one that seemed to work best (at least on paper), was facebook for Outbackers. But in reality, it wouldn't be the same. Change is not easy to deal with.
> So a day later, the clouds have separated, and the sun is shining bright. I'm happy that we can continue to maintain the friendships that have been cultivated, and look forward to unknown "new friends". If it were not for Outbackers, I can- without hesitation, say that we would never have met...
> 
> Judy and Kathy...Wolfwood
> ...


So glad you remembered us!! Nothing wrong with your memory in my book!!








[/quote]
Well even if you don't remember meeting us at wolfwood's, we still remember you and were pleased to meet egregg a couple of times. We look forward to seeing you(pl) at another rally sometime, and are pleased to be able to continue meeting new people on outbackers. Life just hasn't been the same since we found this place, and I really don't want to go back to the way it was! LONG LIVE OUTBACKERS!

Dave
[/quote]

Dang... I knew I'd forget someone(s)...

Dave and Family...Dreamtimers
Paul and Jen...Yrmyl
Kurt and Renee...KurtR

The memories are coming back!
[/quote]

One more Beer and you'll be there!!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> One more Beer and you'll be there!!!


Be careful.......That one More Is always the Bad One







that gets you in trouble


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

jasonrebecca said:


> If I would have never found this site, I would just be another guy with a trailer.
> I am an Outbacker becuase I found this site.
> 
> Safe Travels and Happy Camping
> Jason










 *X 2* and for us, I think those words pretty much say it all !









Ed


----------



## Doug & Barb (Apr 17, 2009)

You had us with all the warm welcomes.







We have far to much to learn from all you experienced Outbackers and have only just begun. Since the weekend we decided to upgrade our membership to aid at keeping the Outbackers alive. We look forward to meeting many of you in our travels.

Barb & Doug


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I was on the road near Elkton MD when I got a call from a fellow outbacker looking for the Drummer Boy rally site - I thought - uh-oh what happened. It was at that point that I was told that Doug was going to shut the site down. It really wasn't the time to get the news because I was in the middle of some heavy traffic and with this information my mind was now somewhere else.

The frustrating part for me was that we had no internet where we were and couldn't read anything until I got home. When I did get home, I was in disbelief at what I was reading.

During my time off with my broken foot, I enjoyed being on the site everyday reading the posts, as well as posting. I learned lots of great information and while doing this developed some good friendships. Just recently, we camped with Mikenkristipa, and their SOB friends at Oak Creek - and had a GREAT time - and that wouldn't have happened without being part of this site.

And lets not forget the rally! - We started not knowing what to expect and we have grown to a pretty large size with outbackers traveling some good distances to get here! It was really a great feeling watching everything come together.......

So, what does outbackers mean to me? lots and lots of great friends, great information and feeling like family!

Rick


----------

